

David Cameron – less popular in Scotland than Windows 8 - lotsofmangos
http://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2014/sep/08/scottish-independence-david-cameron-no-campaign-windows-8

======
o0-0o
Two quick thougths on this are; a) if i were gonna vote YES, i would talk
about Cameron all the time - calling him to the carpet - and b) start talking
about Windows ME if I were David Cameron.

^_ _

